# Hello from Ireland



## horansjam (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi

I want to graduate from a gaggia classic to a decent lever machine.

I have a budget of £750.

Any suggestions?

Regards

John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

horansjam said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to graduate from a gaggia classic to a decent lever machine.
> 
> ...


Do you have a decent grinder already? This is by far the most important component of your setup.


----------

